# How can you tell if somewhere is a good place to squat?



## jacketpunk (Apr 20, 2021)

There's a sweet abandoned place close to me, I think it was a preschool or nursery or something. It's been abandoned and untouched for a while, maybe 5-10 years? It's on kind of a suburban area, though. I'm personally not squatting there, but I was thinking about posting the location here for whoever needs it, but I was wondering if it was a good squat first. if I need to say more information, tell me and ill say it, cause im not sure.


----------

